
Silicon Valley season 4 starts by teetering on the edge of repetition - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/silicon-valleys-fourth-season-starts-comfortably-and-makes-us-nervous/
======
intoverflow2
Think American TV would really benefit from realising when to end a comedy on
a high note.

See it time and time again where popular sitcoms sit around way beyond their
stay, end up repeating the same tired stuff over and over and have more in
common with a stale soap opera than a sitcom.

If you asked someone to list the top ten British sitcoms few would have more
than 2 seasons and you'd struggle to find one with more than 3 seasons (and
some that only have about 12 episodes in total)

~~~
adzicg
Black Adder - 4 seasons

Monty Python's Flying Circus - 4 seasons

Peep Show - 9 seasons

Coupling - 4 seasons

That Mitchell and Webb Look - 4 seasons

